# Sticky  Baby Dove Season - New Members



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi new members and first timers to the site, 

This is just a reminder for all those who come across an "injured" or "sick" dove that this IS baby bird season. Not all babies that one is going to come across is in need of emergency care or warrants "rescuing". 

Doves in particular are likely to be found now by well meaning people in residential neighbourhoods that might appear sick or injured but in fact, are just young birds learning to fly. When the doves leave the nest, they will stay close to the ground and hide out in shrubs and low growing foliage for safety and protection. This is natural for them to do so and their parents will continue to care for and feed them. They leave the nest to lessen the dangers of predators finding them and also to develop their flying skills. 

Please everyone, do not assume that the dove you find is in need of assistance and should be taken in to feed and nuture. Watch the pigeon/dove from distance to see whether or not a parent bird is visiting the young to feed it. They may be left alone for considerable amounts of time during this weaning stage and so you will have to watch closely and perhaps for a lengthy time. If you do not see a parent bird returning once in awhile to feed the young, then perhaps you can investigate the situation and check the bird for signs of injury or trauma.

Often at this time of year, well meaning people intervene with baby birds unnecesarily and they take them under their "Wing" when they are just fine and learning to become independant


----------



## pdpbison

The same with young Insectivore Birds, such as Mocking Birds, who as little stublets, hang out in Bushes or on the ground and will just look up at you even, calmly...

They are 'fine' and doing what they are supposed to be doing at that age...and their parents will know where they are and feed them as they need to as the youngster also soon learns to hunt Bugs and so on...and to fly...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeon-n00b

************************************


----------



## Patricia Single

I agree wholeheartedly. Unfortunately, my neighbor found the dove crossing a main road so I had to take it in. I am having problems getting the feathers to grow and I just know the dove will probably be with me for the winter months.
I am going to try putting him/her in a smooth sided box with grate on top. 
Even though this dove is out of the cage in my bird room she must be beating herself against the wall and other obstacles. 

If anyone knows what to do for these feather, please let me know.


----------

